# Who here rides with sunglasses?? (post yours)



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

Its one of those things I almost regret.. Kinda like, wearing gloves and other stuff we all do while we ride.. My friend gave me a GREAT pair of Oakley fives



https://www.oakley.com/products/3171










They fit pretty damn good.. nice and tight to my face, so they don't move around much or need adjusting while I'm riding.. What I don't like about them, and the reason for my post, since they are close to my face, sweat dripping down gets into the glasses and also fog from the heat from my face...

I used to scuba a lot and wondering if I could use spit or the solution they sell to prevent this..

Anyone have this problem?? Maybe a head band would help too??


----------



## NCLRACER (Dec 3, 2009)

*Oakley*

Oakley flak jackets....thinking of getting a pair of split jackets though (like the jawbone but not quite as bold). No problems with the flak jackets except its kind of hard to change lenses.

oh yea...and I never leave for a ride without em!


----------



## khaizlip (Aug 21, 2008)

how about something like this: http://www.campmor.com/cat-crap-anti-fog-lens-cleaner-1.shtml

I wear a cheap pair of interchangeables that I got from Performance. I had a pair of smith optics that I liked but I lost 'em and haven't gotten around to replacing them.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Tifosi Tyrants, I refuse to spend more than $50 on an item that costs about $5 in materials to manufacture


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

-Oakley Jawbone (Livestrong)

-Oakley M Frame (Hybrid - Fire lenses) - these lenses press against my cheeks, thus prefer Jawbones

I run into the same problem with sweat...this year I going to try and get my hands on a Specialized Prevail helmet (front vent idea and channels may help with less sweat).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've used M-Frames for many years, but have been fixin' to switch to Jawbones since it's so easy to swap out the lenses.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I got both the Oakley Radar and M frames. But alot of the time I where the cheapo X-loop ones too but mainly offroading so I dont tear up the nice ones.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If they fit so close on the brow that sweat drips onto them, maybe they aren't such a good fit for cycling. A little space there helps. As you suggested, you can try to deal with the sweat issue from above, by wearing a sweatband or headscarf under your helmet, or putting a more absorbent pad in the helmet. A lot of people do versions of that.

Fogging is an issue mostly in cooler weather.

I wear prescription glasses for my myopia. Prescription sunglasses when it's sunny.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

Oakley radar path if you have the spare change.....


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Oakley Jawbone and Radar path are what I ride with depending on the conditions. Neither have an issue with sweat due to the hydrophobic coating.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a killer half off deal on my Oakley Flak Jackets and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

*M Frames here, with vented lenses*

I have a clear for MTB and cloudy days and VR25 for most other days, both vented at the top which almost eliminates fog


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Oakley half jackets for me. They're about 6 years old and work great.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oakley Jawbones(Vented Lenses), Radars and Scalpel are my favorites for riding.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Oakley.
M-Frames
Radars
Bottlecaps
Jupiters


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

I used gift cards I was given to buy these . They may not be Oakleys but they feel good and work well and have three sets of vented lenses .
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1091190_-1_1549500_20000_400902


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Flak Jacket XLJ's.....


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

I vote for cheaper Performance glasses that I got for $29. Two sets of lenses and they don't fog thanks to the vents.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Arnette Asylums in amber polarized lenses. I don't go outside in daylight without them for anything. Sweat while riding doesn't seem to be much of a problem.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Rudy Project Rydon II....polarized with Rx lenses.

I like my cycling glasses, they're my favorite piece of kit.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Ultrasaurus said:


> I got a killer half off deal on my Oakley Flak Jackets and I couldn't be happier with them.


Sure, flak jackets are nice, but your avatar just warms my heart.

Mia san mia!


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

View attachment 224263


These Sette Vexx3 have worked well for me for less than $20, and includes 3 sets of lenses. I also have a pair of Fossil Patrick polarized, but I'm finding I don't really care for polarized all that much.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

nOOky said:


> Tifosi Tyrants, I refuse to spend more than $50 on an item that costs about $5 in materials to manufacture


Hmm... you must not own a helmet, or a saddle, or pedals, or a seat post, or any clothing of any sort, or pretty much anything, actually.

:aureola:


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Sun Cloud Ratchet polarized. No fogging issues and have a great hue. Havanah Brown.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Thumbs up for the Radars!!









You can fit all the different Radar lenses and some are vented!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Jawbone and Half Jacket.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

I typically use my RP Rydons when on the bike... have about 5 or 6 different sets of lenses for different lighting conditions. And about sweat getting on my lenses - wearing a headsweat/sweat gutr/halo or plain old headband is mandatory to keep my lenses dry in the summer. For fogging, I just deal with it as they clear up a second or two after they see some airflow. I would like to try Catcrap one of these days as it's designed to keep lenses from fogging.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Rudy Project Skeey's - they were discontinued a few years ago, and I've found a couple pairs on the 'bay to last me a little while before I need to find something else. Love them! Especially for the RX compatibility.


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

2 pair of Jawbones(5 lense sets)

Split Jackets(non-polarized)

M-Frames(Red w/Black Iridium Polarized)

Flaks with 3 sets of lenses

I work for Oakley


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

fastfed said:


> Its one of those things I almost regret.. Kinda like, wearing gloves and other stuff we all do while we ride.. My friend gave me a GREAT pair of Oakley fives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, they weren't given to you they were traded, so they may be getting repossessed, lofl


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had tried other glasses and in every instance, I come back to the Oakleys. Latest are black matte Radar path with polarized Black Iridium lenses. First gen M frames with Black Iridium lenses and until the hinge broke, some original Oakley Blades. I still have the Oakley Eyeshade but wife says "don't wear those outside!" Hahaha


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Some $12 pair from a kiosk. I decided to go with something cheap since my ride hardly looks towards the sun and it's not so bright out anyway. I tend to drop more expensive glasses for some dumb reason - maybe as a result of being overly-careful. But lately, I've looked towards a new pair. The posted Scattante's look nice, as well as the Flak Jackets. I did want the clear-frame Tifosi Logics, but a negative impression here as well as no local shop ever having it makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

I also like these eBay cheapies... Only $12.95 shipped and they have at least 20 different color/lens combos. They're called X-Loop.

And if you bust 'em up, you're only out 13 bucks...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Oakley Half Jackets for the most part. For evening MTB rides, I'm using a pair of Performance glasses with clear lenses.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

half jacket xjls with G20 lenses.. normally. they cover almost all the lighting conditions I need them to, till it's time for night rides and the clears go in


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

*never ride without shades*

I wear contacts so like to keep the wind out of my eyes. Also like to keep bugs & debris thrown up by autos out too.

--Full sun: Oakley Enduring Edge frames/lenses with VR-28 polarized lenses
* not cheap but I've had them for a few years and with proper care they look new
* these are a female model and I'm a dude, but have a smaller face and they fit really well. Went into a store, they had them, tried them on and they fit so well I was sold. And hey, spending so much time in Lycra I'm pretty comfortable with my feminine side
*never had any problems with polarized.
* Fit really, really well. Not moving about, no fogging, no sweat on the lenses

--Less sun/flat light/early morning: Oakley M Frame Persimmon Hybrid S
* LOVE these frames. Nothing in the way of your vision. Love them.
* Lens tint is great for a very wide range, from early morning to dusk conditions. I can pretty much see until dark out

--New addition! - found a pair of Radars out when walking my dog a few weeks ago. Nice score! Have some huge lenses in them now, maybe Paths? Look like Kool Moe Dee in them at the moment. Going to pick up some clear or very slightly tinted ones for really low light conditions.

I haven't tried a ton of different brands, but Oakleys work for me so I use them. I also don't see the point of buying cheap shades. I wouldn't buy a cheap bike because I worry I might crash it or get hit by a car. So I buy quality shades and take care of them.

I'm happy to pay for quality.


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

nayr497 said:


> --New addition! - found a pair of Radars out when walking my dog a few weeks ago. Nice score! Have some huge lenses in them now, maybe Paths? Look like Kool Moe Dee in them at the moment. Going to pick up some clear or very slightly tinted ones for really low light conditions.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to pay for quality.


Paths are the smallest Radar lense. Range is the biggest. Path have a slight "U" shape on the bottom of the lense.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jawbone vented, though they definitely say, "Hey, look at me, CYCLIST OVER HERE!" They fit close enough to keep my contacts from drying out, but the vented lenses keep them pretty dry.

I wanted the Split Jackets, but they fit so snugly to my face that they were fogging up in the store just trying them on.

Jawbones were perfect.


----------



## dhfinc (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.duluthtrading.com/search...uct_2&kw=cheater sunglasses&processor=content
These old geezer sunglasses work well for me.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

http://spokiz.com/index2.htm

I use Spokiz. They stay where you want them all the time! The only downside, is that they are more difficult to take off during a ride. I have never had much of a problem with that though.

Prost


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

beeristasty said:


> I typically use my RP Rydons when on the bike... have about 5 or 6 different sets of lenses for different lighting conditions. And about sweat getting on my lenses - wearing a headsweat/sweat gutr/halo or plain old headband is mandatory to keep my lenses dry in the summer. For fogging, I just deal with it as they clear up a second or two after they see some airflow. I would like to try Catcrap one of these days as it's designed to keep lenses from fogging.



+1 for this as I use the same set up. Interchanging lenses depending on conditions. I could just ride with the photochromic clears (that change to med darkness in sun) for all conditions. However, I find I like the red tint a lot in med to bright conditions. If I ride anytime near dusk, or just a dark and cloudy day, I go clears.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Oakley Radar Path. VR28 lens.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Oakley Split Jackets








Liked them more than jawbones but still have the swiveling quick change feature. Have a few different lenses for varying conditions.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Brikos. My fave is the old Celeste framed ones below and in my avatar:










Early morning shot. Weather forecast said crap weather for the last 10 of the 15 hour ride. They were right.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> Rudy Project Rydon II....polarized with Rx lenses.
> 
> I like my cycling glasses, they're my favorite piece of kit.



Me too- and the polarization is great when fishing as well :thumbsup:


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

nOOky said:


> Tifosi Tyrants, I refuse to spend more than $50 on an item that costs about $5 in materials to manufacture


I really like the photocromic red lens tyrants, and the price is great, but I've had to glue both earpiece covers to the stems, put loctite on the screw that hold the nosepiece in, and without dropping or rough handling them, the lens has cracked on both sides from the outer indentation to the vent hole. none of these are a big deal, but it adds up to me just thinking they're a bit junky. I think maybe tifosi only uses $4 in materials. 

I bit the bullet and blew my Christmas wad on M-Frames with a black photochromic lens, which I haven't been able to ride with yet, but like the firm fit of, and widely varying tint. They suck for driving though, as it appears they need direct UV (blocked by car windows/shield) to notably darken.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

I love my Rudy Project Skyman glasses. I mostly use the lazer blue lense, but have a smoke/mirrored clear lense for rainy days as well. The lenses pop in and out easily and they are very light so they never hurt your nose. Even with no nosepads, they never slip when wet from rain or sweat.


----------



## trekalpha1.1 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have a pair of white iron man sunglasses that i wear. The nose pieces fit my nose perfectly and certainly the most comfortable pair ive ever worn riding.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Smith Method's is what I wear. Durable and great optics :thumbsup:


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought four pair of aviator type glasses at CVS for about $4/each. They work just fine. When I sit on them, lose them, scratch them, I don't fret at all. Loaned (gave) a pair to a buddy of mine when he forgot his, and I didn't worry about getting them back.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Doug B said:


> I bought four pair of aviator type glasses at CVS for about $4/each. They work just fine. When I sit on them, lose them, scratch them, I don't fret at all. Loaned (gave) a pair to a buddy of mine when he forgot his, and I didn't worry about getting them back.


yea, my problem with cheap glasses is this.. when I go that route I either lose them or destroy them in a week or two.. I buy a good pair, and they last me years... go figure. yea, it's gotta be subconscious.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Love the Smith Piv-Locks I just picked up but also my Jawbones. My Giro Havik 2 glasses fog a lil though.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Luster said:


> Flak Jacket XLJ's.....


This is my preferred pair but I also have a set of wilyx's that are similar to m frame. Although I like the wind protection of the wilyx's I prefer the optics of the Oakleys alot more. I wear contacts so my eyes are sensitive to both issues.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

I like riding in STYLE. I have to wear my helmet right on the back of my head...


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Oakley Racing Jackets and Pro M-Frames


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Persol PO 2747


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Lou3000 said:


> Jawbone vented, though they definitely say, "Hey, look at me, CYCLIST OVER HERE!" They fit close enough to keep my contacts from drying out, but the vented lenses keep them pretty dry.
> 
> I wanted the Split Jackets, but they fit so snugly to my face that they were fogging up in the store just trying them on.
> 
> Jawbones were perfect.



I want a pair of Jawbones and I'd be wearing contacts. Would you say the non vented lenses would be better for keeping the contacts moister? Do they fog up quicker/easier? Or do you say f' it and stick with the vented.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I love my Radar's. I've never been one for the look for oakley's "blade" style glasses, but i've never had a pair of sunglasses that are as effective and comfortable as my radars.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've had a pair of half-jackets for six or seven years, and I've accumulated several different pair of the lenses for different light conditions. Versatile, tough, and not too bulky. I also wear them for MTB, baseball, hiking, running, etc.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I used to wear Oakleys many years ago. The last time I wore them was ~ 20 years ago. The prices for them range from $110 to $350. I prefer to spend my hard earned $$ buying good tires, decent cycling clothes, etc. rather than spending obscene amounts for plastic sunglasses with fancy names. I wear these http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1091190_-1_1549500_20000_400902?PID=4172767 and I love'em. Absolutely nothing wrong with them. They fit me perfectly, they're light, & the lens color is just want I want.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

nOOky said:


> Tifosi Tyrants, I refuse to spend more than $50 on an item that costs about $5 in materials to manufacture


:thumbsup: I agree with you 100%. Just an aside, did you know that the cost for making 1 contact lens is about $.04?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a few different pairs that I can choose from...









Tifosi Torrent "Jittery Joe" edition










Serfas Traitor. I have 2 pairs of those, since I forgot mine at the shop when I went to the Hilly Hundred last year. Fortunately, I got a pair at cost from Bikesmith's.

I also picked up a pair of Roolys yesterday - rep samples. I call them my "elvis" glasses.


----------



## kachun (Dec 19, 2010)

RP Zyon with prescription insert for me.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Maverick!*

I keep trying all sorts of glasses; had three different models of Oakleys alone in the last two years. My favorite, though, sounds wayy too crazy to be true when compared to all the technically advanced stuff out there...










Polarized, extra large field of vision, excellent protection from wind and sun, thin frame to help avoid fogging... I really can't find anything wrong with them. Plus, it's pretty funny to show up to a race or fast group ride knowing everyone expects the guy in the aviators to get dropped...


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

scattante photochromatic. They fit nicely, work well for changing light conditions (tree cover to open areas), came with grey and orange lenses (both photochromatic) and were $25. Changing the lenses is sometimes a pain, but I might just buy another pair.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ w/ Polorized Bronze Lens (also Black Iradium Lens)
Oakley Juliette Ducati w/ Ruby Lens ( also have Emerald, Black Iradium Lenses)
Oakley Half X w/ Polarized Ice Iradium (also Black Iradium)


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

my favourites are my old Oakley racing jackets with gold lenses but they're pretty scratched up. 
I've also got Rudy Project Rydons, lenses are great but I've got a fat head so they pinch on the sides. 
If anyone can recommend something good for wide faces I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got these for my birthday from the family - they are great and make me look fast....

<a href="https://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o281/masfish/?action=view&current=24340.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o281/masfish/24340.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Smith D MAX with interchangeable lens

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Sunglasses/Premium+Performance/Parallel+D-Max/view/


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got a new pair of Foster Grant Ironman. Much nicer than my older Triumph model. The nosepiece can be adjusted, and they're not too large on the face. 
Also just ordered a pair from PBK: http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=X3448


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Same as Oxtox Rudy Project Rydon II , Polarized Blue with Rx lenses.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Zeal Maestro:








Or Kroops clear at night:


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

lawndart said:


> I want a pair of Jawbones and I'd be wearing contacts. Would you say the non vented lenses would be better for keeping the contacts moister? Do they fog up quicker/easier? Or do you say f' it and stick with the vented.


This pertains to my interests. (I don't have contacts, but if I forget my sunglasses, I will start tearing up in the first mile of a ride).


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

Rudy Project for me. forget the model. I use smoke and copper lenses. Those scattantes above look pretty interesting, though. Going to have to look into them.


----------



## twen (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been using Tifosis for a few years... they're cheap, work well, and easy to change the lenses. Everything I need, I'd say, except for late afternoon rides I'm never sure whether to use the dark or the clear lenses.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Oakley M-Frames


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Really impressed with the Smith PivLock V90's...


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

lawndart said:


> I want a pair of Jawbones and I'd be wearing contacts. Would you say the non vented lenses would be better for keeping the contacts moister? Do they fog up quicker/easier? Or do you say f' it and stick with the vented.


I wear contacts and found that I would occasionally experience dry eyes when using vented lenses on my Jawbones. For this reason I switched to non-vented lenses and haven't had this problem since. Never had an issue with fogging while riding on the road. Sometimes my lenses will get some minor fogging when I'm mountain biking but only when I've stopped riding. Once I start riding again any fogging quickly disappears.

I've used Jawbones exclusively for the past year and half but just took my first ride today with Radars and love them! Really like the increased visibility to the side and below. Radars will be my main glasses going forward.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oakley Radar Path

No fog, no debris in my eyes, and doesn't dry out my contacts.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have changed over to Rudy, since they are our team sponsors. I have the sport masks for racing and Genetyk for training and night rides (clear lenses for this). So far I am pretty happy with them and we get a nice deal for them too.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*Since this thread was revived...*



Ventruck said:


> Some $12 pair from a kiosk. I decided to go with something cheap since my ride hardly looks towards the sun and it's not so bright out anyway. I tend to drop more expensive glasses for some dumb reason - maybe as a result of being overly-careful. But lately, I've looked towards a new pair. The posted Scattante's look nice, as well as the Flak Jackets. I did want the clear-frame Tifosi Logics, but a negative impression here as well as no local shop ever having it makes me think otherwise.


Come a long way since this post...bought said clear-frame Tifosi Logic I think just a few weeks from the post. Never had a problem with them (another thread complained about the nose piece). 

Also bought some clearance Scattante Eclipse which are decent quality sans squeaking. Was gifted a Rudy Project Hypermask Performance over holidays which took a while to get the fit right on my narrow face. My current "B pair" are Rudy Project Freeons. Both Rudy's run Laser Red lenses.

And I have a pair the Tifosi Dolomite to serve as more versatile and bad-weather wear (take it with me everywhere). My Logic pair is kinda just on the side these days. Probably will be used on longer/further trips.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I like homemade ones. These are my favorites. Really gets me the babes, too.


----------



## CaliforniaRoll (Mar 18, 2012)

Oakley Radar XL
They were my shooting glasses and they work great for cycling also


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

nOOky said:


> Tifosi Tyrants, I refuse to spend more than $50 on an item that costs about $5 in materials to manufacture


When I've worked out how to turn $5 worth of materials into a pair of sunglasses I guess I'd be in a position to make such a statement and not come across as such a luddite.

In the meantime, the Oakley Jawbones I recently got off ebay are just about the best eye wear I've ridden in. And they turned out not to be fake. :thumbsup:


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Currently, I'm wearing an old pair of Oakley Whiskers.

I used to be quite the Tifosi fanboy until all my lenses started cracking.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Had some Flak Jackets, but even with the XLJ lenses, my contacts would constantly dry out. 

Recently got some Jawbones and they are much better with the wind. Still have an issue with sweat dripping on the lens, but I don't think that will ever go away because I just sweat a lot. Even with a prevail helmet, my eyebrow sweat goes right onto the lenses or drips down my nose. 

But yeah, I never ride without glasses. Even without crap getting kicked up from cars and other bikes, the bugs get horrible in the summer and I've had more than a few bounce off my glasses during rides. I wouldn't want to get whacked in the eye with some of the bigger bugs that have hit my arms and legs either.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Still have an issue with sweat dripping on the lens, but I don't think that will ever go away because I just sweat a lot.


Riding in a cotton cycling cap will make a big difference, it might not protect you much from your eyebrow sweat but it'll do a good job with everything above your brows.


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

Uvex Hawk. I have a white pair and a black pair. Great glasses.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

As for the sweat problem, I have Halo sweatband that works pretty well diverting the sweat with a seal of sorts in the band.


----------



## SlowSpokes (Feb 26, 2012)

I've tried oakleys but for the money I love my rudy project glasses. I have various styles of them and have never had one issue with them.
Rudy Project North America - Official Site >> Our Sunglasses


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

Rudy Project Rydons with the perscription insert. It kind of sucks going from the progressive lens of my regular glass's to the single vision insert of the Rydons insert though. 
My vision is bad enough that I can not get my perscription in a wrap lens so have to use the insert. Got a great deal on them from Wiggle last year.


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

Rudy Project Kalyos with inserts (and about three different pairs of interchangeable lenses). I have no problems with the insets but I am not a heavy sweater and I can see how people that do sweat a lot could find them a pain.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

rward325 said:


> Oakley Jawbones(Vented Lenses), Radars and Scalpel are my favorites for riding.


Since this thread started I now use the following also:

Split Jacket(Polarized)
Radar Path (Polarized/Vented)
Split Jacket(Transitions)

They all fit well and offer the required eye protection and UV protection. I have extremely sensitive eyes and need the Polarized lenses.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Right now I'm riding some cheap $10 no brand from the local shop. Seem to do a fine job keeping stuff out of my eyes and helping to cut the sun. Tried a pair of Rudy Project Noyz but didn't like em, too much wind in around the nose piece and the lack of wrap/length on the lens edges was annoying.

Want to try the Oakley Radar at some point along with the Splitjacket. Tried on the Jawbone but the frames really were too huge on my face, looked very odd, dwarfed my small face. The Splitjacket were much better in this regard.


----------



## jri4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Right now I wear a pair of $15 knockoffs. The screws are rusted and both frames are actually cracked, but they are holding up. I'm looking into replacing them (immediately) with some Oakley or Rudy Project glasses.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Smith Pivlock V90 Max. Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

Digger51 said:


> Smith Pivlock V90 Max. Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


+1 great sunglasses!


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I wear Oakley Radars, with large unvented smoke and smaller vented clear lenses. I need eye wear for the contacts. The clears work well in the wet PNW winters.

I totally hate changing the lenses, but by gum if they're not the most comfortable shades on the planet.

Due to a temporary case of a receding hairline, I also never leave home without at least a cap.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oakley M frames- same pair for 12 years. Very durable and I like the ease of switching to amber lens for overcast winter day and back to persimmon for sunny days.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

I wear Adias evil eye there vented never fog up have silicon grips on the arms ,built in sweat band across the top not cheap but worth the $$$$ 
adidas eyewear evil eye pro S


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

I am a bit of a self-confessed sunglass snob, but when it comes to cycling sunglasses, I find myself less willing to pay top dollar since they are somewhat more fragile in construction than a good pair of casual Persols or Revos, and the activity they are designed for sometimes finds them skittering across the pavement. Often lens down, because life hates you.

As a result, I find myself shying away from the pervasive Oakleys. I currently have a pair of Tifosi Logics because the value was just too good. They have undistorted optics, they are comfortable, and they came with a hard case, a cleaning rag/drawstring pouch, and three lenses - clear, contrasty orange, and a photochromic red mirror. Changing the lenses is extremely easy. My only quibble would be in that the photochromic lenses have a somewhat smoky look to them when reflecting direct sunlight, almost as though there is a some sort of film on them (and I suppose there is).

Lately, I've been thinking of getting a pair of the Smith Pivlocks, though, because to me one design detail that separates good cycling shades from great ones is the absence of a frame at the top of the lenses to get in the way of your vision when down in the drops. I have no idea why the overwhelming majority of cycling glasses don't have this feature. It doesn't matter as much for mountain bikers, but for road bikers it becomes a genuine safety issue. The model of Tifosis that I have are pretty good in this regard, but some bad disks in my neck are forcing me to re-evaluate.

My two cents. Let's be careful out there ....


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Tantivious Todd said:


> As a result, I find myself shying away from the pervasive Oakleys.


I have a pair and while they do seem fragile, their warranty/take back program is pretty good. I hear you can do almost anything to a set and get a brand new replacement no problem, since the cost to build them is minimal.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Rudy Project Ekynox SX. I have two pair, one silver with mirrored blue lenses, one graphite gray with both standard gray and gray polar lenses. Both with RX prescription insert. It's hard finding great looking glasses with options for prescriptions.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

brewster said:


> Rudy Project Ekynox SX. I have two pair, one silver with mirrored blue lenses, one graphite gray with both standard gray and gray polar lenses. Both with RX prescription insert. It's hard finding great looking glasses with options for prescriptions.


Exact same thing. Silver w/ blue lenses. Have had them for a long time. Had the Rx insert until I got lasik a few years ago. Rudy is great about replacement lenses. I scratched one of my lenses when they were put in a backpack and scratched by a key. $15 and Rudy sends you replacement lenses (you have to send them your old scratched lenses). I also got new nose bridge pads for about $2. These glasses must be 6 or 7 years old and I wear them all the time. They are my only pair of sunglasses.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i have a small oakley problem...i've got it under control now, i think


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> i have a small oakley problem...i've got it under control now, i think


You interested in sending any of those Radar's this way for a fair price? *wink wink, nudge*

...well except the McDonald's Red/Yellow one's


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> i have a small oakley problem...i've got it under control now, i think



Not even close. Last count was 33 pairs of sunglasses. I need a 12 step program for my addiction!


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> i have a small oakley problem...i've got it under control now, i think


I have both white radar and jawbone that have exact same lenses.

I've tried smith, rudy, tifosi and random pairs from different manufactures but none of them are as good as Oakley's when it comes to optic. So now I just buy Oakleys'.

I can't believe ppl are talking about the cost of materials and manufacturing. I guess these ppl don't eat out or buy themselves a drink?


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

twen said:


> I've been using Tifosis for a few years... they're cheap, work well, and easy to change the lenses. Everything I need, I'd say, except for late afternoon rides I'm never sure whether to use the dark or the clear lenses.


I also have a pair of Tifosi. Got 'em cheap of CC sale. I like everything about them except that they have a tendency to slide down a lot. I've been thinking about putting some sort of strap on them or trying to mold the nose piece by heating it. Has anybody tried doing either of those things???

I had a nice pair of Oakley's years ago, but they were easily snapped in half when my friend's two year old pulled them off my head.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oakley Split Jackets are awesome. I can carry 2 sets of lenses if weather changes.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad I always wear sunglasses whenever I ride...

Crashed the other day and basically landed on my face. Ended up with a black eye with shallow cut on my cheek bone along with other scrapes and bruises.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry about the crash but kinda cool to see how the M-Frames held up. The frames at least are still in working condition if I see right?


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

I wear Oakley's Women's Radar Edge in freshwater grey. I would have preferred the Radar Paths except they don't fit my face as well as the Radar Edge. I have a pair of Oakley's Miss Conduct Squared that used to fog up on me while driving until I switched out the nose pads for larger ones.


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

I always wear sunglasses when I ride, or at least clear lenses. I recently got a pair of Oakley Jawbones. The vented lenses let the right amount of air thru and I like how close they fit. 

A few months ago I got poked in the eye at work and subsequently missed a bit of work. It was a good reminder about the importance of eye protection. Sitting in a dark room waiting for you eye to heal it not a great way to spend a week.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Used to wear Oakley Radar Paths but then I tried Rudy Project Geneyks with Polarized lenses and like them much better. The lenses are clearer, colors are brighter, and the temple and nose pieces are adjustable. I will however admit that the water resistant coating on the Oakleys was better, but I like everything else better on the Rudys.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rocking these:
Multilaser Blue - Yellow Fluo - Noyz -


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> Sorry about the crash but kinda cool to see how the M-Frames held up. The frames at least are still in working condition if I see right?


The frame is still good...I might chuck the frames as they are over 10 years old and they have scratches (from the crash) and peeled paint. Since I already have 2 pairs of Oakley Jawbones (fit better than M Frames for me), I felt there was not point in replacing the lenses.

Note that I've also had rocks hit my face due to passing cars/trucks. I could only image what would have happen if it hit my eye.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

uncrx2003 said:


> Rocking these:
> Multilaser Blue - Yellow Fluo - Noyz -


Those look pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Tifosi Pave is my current main pair. They came with 3 changeable lens choices, dark grey, clear and red. http://www.europeangolfequipment.com/shopimages/products/normal/Pave T-G416.jpg

I haven't had an issue with them moving around since they mold to your skull, the front piece you see between the lens is kinda dumb looking with it being a bright grey rather than black.

I had some Oakley half jacket gold iridium or something other lens, I loved them but they up and vanished with the case one day.


----------



## white_giant (Jun 16, 2012)

Oakley Juliets. XMetal Frames and it's freakin awesome!


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

I use Tifosi Logic with High Speed Red Fototec lenes and I wear a Halo headband under helmet keeps sweat from running onto eyes & glasses so I have no fogging issues.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a growing Oakley collection.

Fast jacket xlj
Scalpel
Cross wire not for riding
Prescription Oakley read glasses.

If anyone has sweating problems, then wear a Halo headband. They are fantastic.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

Oakley twitch.


----------



## TxTigah (Jun 10, 2012)

I ware the Oakley Jawbones that are vented. My eyes are very sensitive to the sun and living in Texas and could not be outside without them. I love the Jawbones they are a little over the top with the way they look but at far as function goes they are great.


----------



## Thwap (Jun 18, 2008)

Oakley Half jackets
Oakley Racing Jackets


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

maxfrm said:


> I use Tifosi Logic with High Speed Red Fototec lenes and I wear a Halo headband under helmet keeps sweat from running onto eyes & glasses so I have no fogging issues.


Exactly.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Topher said:


> Rudy Project Skeey's - they were discontinued a few years ago, and I've found a couple pairs on the 'bay to last me a little while before I need to find something else. Love them! Especially for the RX compatibility.


+1 on that - I sold my Skeey's when it became too hard to get the replacement lenses. Also rode them with the Rx adapter.

I replaced them with Rudy Project Zyon with 'frameless' clip-in Rx insert (FR 70 00 00), and Lazer Black, clear photochromic and yellow lenses.


----------



## chris09977 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oakley Flak Jacket's (Polarized)
Tifosi Podium's


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone tried out the new Smith Pivlock v2? Specifically I'm wondering about helmet compatibility, I love my Oakley Radar Range's HOWEVER I find the temples to contact poorly with some helmet retention systems.

Wondering if the new Smith's are any better in this regard? The Max's seem to offer equal coverage compared to the Range's


----------



## doubledown (May 22, 2012)

Got a pair of Oakley pitbulls with polarized black lens. Great fit while riding. Got a great deal from the Oakley outlet website site (oakleyvault)


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Really tempted to pick up the new Radarlock Path. Looks really snazzy!


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Oakley split Jackets 
i dont aggree on cheap glasses if u had a good pair u wont drop them or even leave them 
i guess being deployed and aways eye pro it just became habbit


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just got a pair of Oakley Jawbone (custom) for Father's Day. I love them. Rode yesterday and this morning with them. NO MORE BUGS HITTING MY EYES!

I had read a review about them causing a blind spot when you look behind. I did notice this but a slight adjustment how I look back and it's a non-issue. Did not even think about it this morning I was already used to it. I was actually suprised about how good the vents work. I have wanted a pair since they came out. I love how over the top they look but I find them suprisingly comfortable.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

doubledown said:


> Got a pair of Oakley pitbulls with polarized black lens. Great fit while riding. Got a great deal from the Oakley outlet website site (oakleyvault)


I have heard that it's not an authorized Oakley outlet, and that there's some question about how "genuine" their products are.

But---this is only what I've heard. I do have a rule of thumb, that if a deal is too good to be true, it probably isn't very true.


----------



## luisfer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

whats best place to buy oakley's from?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

luisfer99 said:


> whats best place to buy oakley's from?


Someplace reputable. I mentioned this in a prior thread, but Oakley sunglasses are among the most heavily counterfeited consumer goods going. They're right there along with Gucci and Donna Karan accessories.

Most legit retailers sell them at the same price as Oakley's real website. If they're deeply discounted, it should raise a red flag.


----------



## toasted (Jun 6, 2012)

NCLRACER said:


> Oakley flak jackets
> 
> ...and I never leave for a ride without em!


]

I'm the same way. Flak Jackets, I love them. By the way, the more you change the lenses the easier it gets. I have a pair for riding (in case they get dropped) and a "good" pair, so i change them out a lot, and it seems to be getting much easier.


----------



## TxTigah (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I have lost count of the number of times that some form of insect hit my glasses with a thud that would have certainly been very painful had it hit my eyes.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

txtigah said:


> i forgot to mention that i have lost count of the number of times that some form of insect hit my glasses with a thud that would have certainly been very painful had it hit my eyes.


+ 100


----------



## kbfore (May 16, 2002)

I ride with cheap comfortable glasses. I have grown tired of loosing and breaking the good ones.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear Rudy Project Noyz sunglasses now. Really like the adjustable nose piece.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Assos Zegho. .*

Assos Zegho Eye Protection : Red Kite Prayer

The optics are sick, and yes, they where quite expensive.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Oakley Jawbone's. Got a sweet custom pair in a British racing sort of scheme and they've been great. I had a pair of Jittery Joe's Tifosi glasses but the coverage was poor. Never had a problem loosing or damaging any Oakley, when you pay that much it makes that part easy


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Anyone tried out the new Smith Pivlock v2? Specifically I'm wondering about helmet compatibility, I love my Oakley Radar Range's HOWEVER I find the temples to contact poorly with some helmet retention systems.
> 
> Wondering if the new Smith's are any better in this regard? The Max's seem to offer equal coverage compared to the Range's


What do you mean "contact poorly"? As in too tight/tooloose?

I have the V90 Max, and fit around the helmet straps is snug on my 57cm head. Supposedly the V2 lenses are a bit wider.

Can only imagine the V2 being better in regards to overall fit as the nose is adjustable as well.

Not necessarily on the Smith bandwagon yet, but I've been on the frameless hype with the Rudy Project Hypermask, and I'd definitely put in the recommendation to try the Smith Pivlock V2's. Really good value.


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I also have a growing collection of Oakleys that I wear when riding:

jawbone (custom, carolina blue / white)
livestrong flak jackets
straight jackets, white chrome frame with positive red lens
infinite hero radar path
half jacket grey frame, black lens


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> What do you mean "contact poorly"? As in too tight/tooloose?
> 
> I have the V90 Max, and fit around the helmet straps is snug on my 57cm head. Supposedly the V2 lenses are a bit wider.
> 
> ...


By contact poorly I mean that with a helmet like the Kask K50 Evo which fits me amazing well the rear retention system comes down far on the back of the head and as a result the long stems on the Radar's hit it. You either had to stretch them over the plastic meaning they aren't tight on your head anymore OR you stick them under pinching them tightly and painfully against your skull.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

SolidSnake03 said:


> By contact poorly I mean that with a helmet like the Kask K50 Evo which fits me amazing well the rear retention system comes down far on the back of the head and as a result the long stems on the Radar's hit it. You either had to stretch them over the plastic meaning they aren't tight on your head anymore OR you stick them under pinching them tightly and painfully against your skull.


Can't you adjust the Radar's temples and tilt them downward? 

My V90 arms go kinda long.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> Can't you adjust the Radar's temples and tilt them downward?
> 
> My V90 arms go kinda long.


Not really, the Radar Arms don't adjust and the Kask retention system basically goes all the way around the back of your head. It essentially cups the bony parts below your skull passing just a few mm behind your ears and going even farther down than that.


----------



## dwb2620 (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't laugh, I use these ( 10 bucks ). They fit fine.
Shop DEWALT Radius Black Plastic Safety Glasses with Smoke Lens at Lowes.com


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Not really, the Radar Arms don't adjust and the Kask retention system basically goes all the way around the back of your head. It essentially cups the bony parts below your skull passing just a few mm behind your ears and going even farther down than that.


Oh. My V90 arms bend down but I have no clue if it, let alone the V2's would be able enough for you in such regard.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

Jawbones with 'split jacket' jaws (modded)
yes, I don't use the jawbone jaws


----------



## Joeballz (Jun 20, 2012)

Oakleys all the way


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

Oakley Jawbones/vented. Picked up a pair of clear lenses for pre-dawn rides. Quick-change lense ability is a huge win.


----------



## MM01 (May 22, 2012)

I have been using the Oakley radarlock path photochromic, it is nice not having to switch lenses out.


----------



## roox (May 14, 2008)

brewster said:


> Rudy Project Ekynox SX. I have two pair, one silver with mirrored blue lenses, one graphite gray with both standard gray and gray polar lenses. Both with RX prescription insert. It's hard finding great looking glasses with options for prescriptions.


I use the same frame, I put them in the smae level as all of my past oakleys, and a step ahead of my arnettes and smith.

I went ahead and pulled the lens, and got a photochromatic prescription put in them, from 100% to 70% transmission, or close to that. Also had them notch the edges of the lens and taper them in to provide additional airflow. No fogging at all, even when stopped after a ride.


----------



## nscott1463 (Apr 10, 2012)

Smith Pivlock V2's!! Given I mainly ride my tri bike over my road bike so the larger lens and being frameless are great when in aero.


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

MM01 said:


> I have been using the Oakley radarlock path photochromic, it is nice not having to switch lenses out.


How did you get this setup? Only radarlock paths I see on the Oakley website is the frame bundled with 2 lenses depending on what frame color you pick. Or did you just get the photo chromatic lens on addition to that?


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

MM01 said:


> I have been using the Oakley radarlock path photochromic, it is nice not having to switch lenses out.


Can you tell me what you think of these? I have been debating these for two weeks as returning them would be a hassle. Do these get dark enough for somewhat light-sensitive eyes? I am currently using Red Iridiums that work well enough for darkness but fog way too much.

Thanks!


----------



## BelgianCyclism (Jul 17, 2012)

M frame ;p


----------



## BelgianCyclism (Jul 17, 2012)

Or Frogskins Hahaha


----------



## Kyoshi (Jun 18, 2012)

Oakley Flak Jackets... Best pair of sunglasses i have ever owned they go everywhere with me riding, driving, sleeping...okay maybe not sleeping but i love em. Made in the USA im more than willing to cough up the dough for them


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Oakley Radar and Radar Locks are like they were made for cycling.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I wear these Oakley Split Jackets

http://ca.oakley.com/products/6483/25147


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

Had a pair of Smith Buzzsaw since 1997 and they recently crapped out on me......sent them back for warranty under their recycle program and got a pair of pivlock v2's for $60. Should be waiting on my doorstep when I get home today!


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

For those with conact lenses, this is a necessity. I have Oakley radars but have had tons of different ones over the years.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I have 2 pairs of oakley half jackets, I clear, I tinted, both prescription (I broke part of the holding tab on the tinted ones... so superglued in (hence the second pair for the clear lenses)

hate glasses with the clip in part, have soem bolle like that, sweat magnets

also used to use razor blades with my old glasses lense blu-tacked... not really a good thing:blush2:


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

Costa Del Mar 580


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Oakley m-frames David Duval (i no longer golf) and Oakley radarlock path.

It didn't matter to me or not if I had the glasses, but last week a nasty bug almost hit me in the eye ball, I ain't never forgetting them again.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

These but with custom scratches on the lenses...
Oakley Eyepatch


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

A really old pair of Spy Neoscoops here. I wish the lenses were a bit bigger since they make my forehead look huge, but they never fog so I guess I can't complain too much.


----------

